# Little Jack's Guns @ Milton Gun Show



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll be at the Milton Gun Show this Saturday. SCUBAPRO was kind enough to let me use his table the first day so I'll have some stuff out.

PWS MK116
Used XCRs in 5.56
Used HK P2000
PMAGs
MBUS
PRS
CTRs

and other assorted AR parts. Look forward to meeting some more forum members.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll see you there on Saturday Dixie. How will the table be marked, any signs?


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Should have a banner. If I can't get that to work I'll have a hat with Little Jack on it. Black with red patch


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll be there,If you got any more hats ,bring me one,free advertisement.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Really good to meet you at the show today Nate. Thank you for your help, the call in and a great price on your service.

Anyone needing an transfer FFL contact Nate!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

+1 for Nate and Little Jacks Guns,Thanks


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Sean,

Thanks for the business.

706Z,

Congrats on the sale today!!


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*little jack's guns*

How can someone contact you. Been looking to buy a LCP and looks like will have to buy online. Will need to transfer and heard you have good price. Do you have a store in Milton.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

[email protected] 503 708 4740. No store front. I'm out of my garage. More than happy to do a transfer for you.


----------

